# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى العروس ..قسم لكل ما تحتاج إلية العروس فى ليلة العمر >  فساتين زفاف اكتير رمانتك

## باريسيا

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم








اول واحد بيصطل 































وهاي كمان اكتير حلوه ولو كانت ابيض اكتر جمال








*

----------


## saousana

روعة 
مزوقة كتير 
فساتين بيجننوا 
يسلمو

----------


## khaled aljonidee

شكراً باريسيا 

فسلتين حلوة

----------


## باريسيا

> روعة 
> مزوقة كتير 
> فساتين بيجننوا 
> يسلمو


*مرسي اكتير الك 
الزواء منك ياحنونه 

اهلا وسهلا فيكي*

----------


## باريسيا

> شكراً باريسيا 
> 
> فسلتين حلوة



*العفو رودي 
اهلا وسهلا منورني*

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

جميل.. رائع :SnipeR (56):

----------


## باريسيا

> جميل.. رائع


*الاجمل طلتك 
ورائع مرورك*

----------

